

Apparently learning Ruby on Rails is easier as mastering keyboard - dennisvdvliet
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20116301/can-somebody-tell-me-how-to-type-curly-braces

======
duiker101
This is pretty funny but I think that what is actually going on here is that
this person is learning, as in has seen a bunch of examples and it's starting
to write the first few lines, I think this could happen with any language.

That said it's nice to see that programming is no longer a distant and niche
thing, it's now more accessible to everyone than ever.

------
liquid_x
To be fair, depending on keyboard layout curly braces might not be printed on
the keyboard keys, for example my macbook pro with SV layout gives no
indication where they might be (and what key combination is needed)

~~~
kiallmacinnes
As a Mac hater, I can tell you their awful keyboard choices rank fairly high
on my list of reasons.

I honestly don't know how any programmer uses these, all the additional key
combinations needed, for simple things like #, are bound to be helping RSI get
a start.

(Let's not start a war, I can't be convinced the mac keyboard is anything but
awful, everyone is entitled to their opinion)

------
dennisvdvliet
Almost 4k views for this questions already. Kuddo's for the SO community for
giving a real answer instead of flaming.

~~~
captn3m0
Now giving a 404.

~~~
dennisvdvliet
They deleted it. See a screenshot here:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17317042/ruby%20on%20rai...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17317042/ruby%20on%20rails%20%20%20Can%20somebody%20tell%20me%20how%20to%20type%20curly%20braces%20%20%20%20Stack%20Overflow.png)

Strange that they delete these questions, IMO

